# Persian composers of Classical music



## skamyar

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone here knows about Iranian composers. I'm new to this forum and I like to introduce some of them here. Western classical music has been studied and played in Iran for about 100 years (maybe a bit less) and we have had a symphonic orchestra in Tehran from more than 80 years ago. So, here are some of the composers. It'll be good if we can have some discussions on their works and the quality:
Ali Rahbari (Alexander Rahbari) 




Hossein Dehlavi




Morteza Hannaneh (My very favourite composer!)
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...7-2.11.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.GJB_RMeRCtM
Hossein Alizadeh (also my favourite) The link below is his most famous masterpiece




Heshmat Sanjari




There are lots of others. I will put the links gradually.


----------



## HoraeObscura

this thread needs replies! unfortunately I can't help you


----------

